# Final Fantasy XIV - Furry LS



## Raukawolf (Aug 15, 2011)

For anyone that plays Final Fantasy XIV (they recently did a MAJOR overhaul..and the game is still free), I've started a Linkshell on Rabanastre called "Legion Of Shadows". LS already has a number of furs and looking to build our ranks. If interested pop me a reply here..or add me on Steam..I'm usually on there as Raukawolf (http://steamcommunity.com/id/raukawolf). Hope to see you there!


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Aug 15, 2011)

People actually play FF14? >.>


----------



## Runefox (Aug 16, 2011)

"Still" free? When did FFXIV go free to play?


----------



## Onnes (Aug 16, 2011)

Runefox said:


> "Still" free? When did FFXIV go free to play?



Square-Enix launched the game in such a horrible state that they haven't had the heart to actually charge for it yet.


----------



## Raukawolf (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah..it's actually MUCH better now...Chocobos in next patch. If anyone plays games on Steam In's game there... Raukawolf ..always lookin' fer friends


----------



## Fendras (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds good. I've been wanting to give it a shot now that the NEW devs are clearly at work repairing the damage done by the old team! Just pinged you on Steam, Rauka.


----------



## Hoverbeast (Aug 23, 2011)

Been meaning to check out the changes to FFXIV. I've heard it actually may have GAMEPLAY now! I can't seem to send you a message on steam, so just expect a friend request from Jayden.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 23, 2011)

so wait its still free? wow... this game is such a massive failure >_> (i dont know how the game is right now, im talking about how much of a catastrophe it is for SE)
and as far as i know there still is no release date for the PS3 version, too right?

oh well, at least its getting chocobos next, so that should make the whole thing at least 200% cooler


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 23, 2011)

I was also quite unaware of the continued existence of the game... Sadly my addicition is in WoW , feel free to join me here though.


----------



## Hoverbeast (Aug 23, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> so wait its still free? wow... this game is such a massive failure >_> (i dont know how the game is right now, im talking about how much of a catastrophe it is for SE)
> and as far as i know there still is no release date for the PS3 version, too right?
> 
> oh well, at least its getting chocobos next, so that should make the whole thing at least 200% cooler



No kidding. SE must be having a hell of a time revamping everything, especially since a lot of things can't be changed now that gamers have invested as much time into the classes and such. Unless... FFXIV: NGE?! I can't decide if it could fail any harder or not, though they have finally stabilized the system (I can play the game now without it being a slideshow) and it seems like there's more "direction" to the quests than when I first started. I'm looking forward to the chocobo update so I can run through areas that are literally small sections copy-pasted a thousand times so I can constantly reference my map due to everything literally looking the same. Negativity aside, I'm willing to give the game a second shot.


----------



## Fendras (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty much telling anyone who's skeptical right now to wait until Patch 1.19 if they like so that current players can share what's new. (Hopefully it's gonna be as awesome as we suspect.) Still, given the lack of a monthly fee right now, it's worth having fun with even casually. It just comes across as a bit sandboxy at the moment! I'm having fun though.


----------



## Hoverbeast (Aug 24, 2011)

Made a character called Jayden Vertigo. Feel free to send messages and be ridiculous!


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2011)

Hoverbeast said:


> I'm looking forward to the chocobo update so I can run through areas that are literally small sections copy-pasted a thousand times so I can constantly reference my map due to everything literally looking the same.


you forgot to mention that the areas are totally empty :V (at least they were in the beginning). so with the chocobos at least you dont have to walk through all that boring landscape per pedes but on a much quicker chocobo XD


----------



## Hoverbeast (Aug 27, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> you forgot to mention that the areas are totally empty :V (at least they were in the beginning). so with the chocobos at least you dont have to walk through all that boring landscape per pedes but on a much quicker chocobo XD



Are they? I seem to have a hard time exploring in the game, so my experiences with the different areas are limited. There's literally no congruency as far as mob levels are concerned... I am a free spirit who likes to go exploring in any game I play, and every time I try to look around in FFXIV I end up finding enemy levels jump from 3 to 42... literally. I find that there's actually LESS in the game to do than before. I remember being able to just pick from a list of levequests at a camp... but now, aside from the one I got for the main questline in the beginning (I'm in Gridania), there's literally NOTHING to do except grind.


----------



## Fendras (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh no no no. You have to pick up the levequests from the tavern area or whatever that you do your starting missions from.


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 28, 2011)

I have FFXIV -- pre-ordered the Collector's Edition thinking it would live up to FFXI -- and haven't touched it since I cancelled it the first month. :/ They'll need to make some considerably changes before I'd like to come back... Add quests and challenging missions, and 'force' party play or at least make it more beneficial. I love FFXI so much because of the challenge and forced party play. If I want to do endless solo grinding I'd much rather play PEGGLE or something. o.o


----------



## Hoverbeast (Aug 28, 2011)

Fendras said:


> Oh no no no. You have to pick up the levequests from the tavern area or whatever that you do your starting missions from.



Oh... well, don't I feel special. This reminds me of FFXI where 80% of random npcs served no purpose and 20% of them had actual quests. At least they kept that consistency. X3


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 28, 2011)

Except that those NPCs at least had _some_â€‹ thought to them. Now you just run up to some desk clerk and talk to them for a generic kill/collect this mission. <.<


----------

